# دورات نقابة المهندسين الفرعية بالقاهرة مجمعة



## محمد يس (26 مايو 2011)

أستجابه لرأي الزملاء والزميل ا لمهندس Mohamed Mech فقد قمت بتجميع الروابط الخاصة بالدورات التي معي من نقابة المهندسين الفريعة بالقاهرة والتي يقوم بها المهندس الاستشاري / أيمن عمر حسن جعل الله هذا في ميزان حسناته
1.0- دورات تصميم تكييف الهواء المركزي والتهوية
1.1 -مذكرة دورة تكييف الهواء المركزي والتهوية
http://www.4shared.com/file/BUOtExGU/HVAC_Iman_I.html
1.2- مذكرة الدورة المتقدمة لتكييف الهواء المركزي والتهوية
http://www.4shared.com/file/lKz1tU4B/HVAC__Iman_II.html
1.3- شرح مذكرات دورات تصميم تكييف الهواء المركزي والتهوية
http://www.4shared.com/file/DCkDpgZA/HVAC_Iman_Omar_Hassen.html
2.0- دورة تصميم النظم الاوتوماتيكية لإطفاء الحريق
2.1- مذكرة دورة تصميم النظم الاوتوماتيكية لإطفاء الحريق
http://www.4shared.com/document/UpxJczLh/FP_Iman.html
2.2-شرح دورة تصميم النظم الاوتوماتيكية لإطفاء الحريق
http://www.4shared.com/file/f6hspRXQ/FP_Iman_Omar_Hassan.html
3.0- دورة تصميم أعمال الصحي وحمامات السباحة
3.1- مذكرة دورة تصميم أعمال الصحي وحمامات السباحة
http://www.4shared.com/document/rfV4aQkx/Plumb_Iman.html
3.2- شرح مذكرة تصميم أعمال الصحي وحمامات السباحة
http://www.4shared.com/file/2wUezmE9/Plumb_Iman_Omar_Hassan.html
واشكر جميع من شجعني علي استكمال هذا الموضوع


----------



## تامر النجار (26 مايو 2011)

مجهود رائع ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## mohamed mech (26 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة
يعلم الله مدى أهمية هذا الموضوع و هذه الدورات
لقد قدمت لنا عملا لن نستطيع أن نوفيك أجره
 إلا أن نقول جزاك الله عنا كل خير

الموضوع اصبح جاهز للتثبيت
الهمة يا مهندس أسامة يا أبن العميد
الهمة يا مهندس محمد عبد الفتاح​


----------



## madaa_21 (26 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير عما فعلت يا م محمد واللي انت عملته هو اللي كنت انا عايزه.وانا عايز اساعد في وضع *المحاضرات الصوتية* لـ م ايمن عمر في كورس الحريق اللي قمت بتسجيلها .ومحتاج مساعدة


----------



## محمد يس (26 مايو 2011)

يوجد شرح جديد ووافي للدورات السابقه 
1.4 شرح جديد لدورة تصميم التكييف المركزي والتهوية
http://www.4shared.com/file/_RKtpq_6/HVAC_Iman_NEW__Exp.html
2.3 شرح جديد لدورة انظمة إطفاء الحريق
http://www.4shared.com/file/DrL8aGj3/FP_Iman_New_Exp.html
3.3 شرح جديد لدورة تصميم الصحي وحمامات السباحة
http://www.4shared.com/file/A9gf8Rl2/Plumb_Iman_New_Exp.html
برجاء لو يوجد زميل متفرغ يعيد صياغة المحاضرات في ملفات ورد لكي تعم الفائده بسهوله
شكرا


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (26 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من علمه وجعل مجهودكم فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (26 مايو 2011)

مكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohamedtop (26 مايو 2011)

يا ريت يا madaa_21 تساعد فى وجود المحاضرات الصوتية وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد يس (26 مايو 2011)

الزملاء الشرح الاخير اهم بكثير من الاول وهذا للعلم وارجو من المشرف ضمهم الي المشاركة في اعلي الصفحة


----------



## PS_HVAC (26 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## madaa_21 (26 مايو 2011)

mohamedtop قال:


> يا ريت يا madaa_21 تساعد فى وجود المحاضرات الصوتية وجزاك الله كل خير



انا مكنتش متعود على المشاركة في المنتديات بس بعد لما شوفت المجهود الكبير بتاع الاخ محمد يس قررت ابدء في عرض المحاضرات الصوتية وخصوصا إن ليها علاقة بالمجهودالمبذول من الاخ محمد يس . لذا ارجو المساعدة في كيفية رفع المحاضرات وخصوصا ان مجموع مساحتها بعد ضغطها 163 ميجا بايت


----------



## mohamed mech (26 مايو 2011)

madaa_21 قال:


> انا مكنتش متعود على المشاركة في المنتديات بس بعد لما شوفت المجهود الكبير بتاع الاخ محمد يس قررت ابدء في عرض المحاضرات الصوتية وخصوصا إن ليها علاقة بالمجهودالمبذول من الاخ محمد يس . لذا ارجو المساعدة في كيفية رفع المحاضرات وخصوصا ان مجموع مساحتها بعد ضغطها 163 ميجا بايت


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
حقا مجهود الاخ محمد يس يثير الاعجاب 
و نحن جميعا هنا نتقدم لكل من ساهم فى زيادة خبرة المشاركين بالملتقى بالشكر الجزيل و الدعاء بدوام التوفيق و الصحة و العافية فى الدنيا و الاخرة
و بخصوص مبادرتك برفع المحاضرات الصوتية فأحب ان أقول انه يمكن رفع الملف المضغوط مرة واحدة بكل يسر و سهولة بواسطة رفعة على احد المواقع التالية

الاسهل و الذى لا يحتاج الى تسجيل فيه هو موقع 

http://ifile.it/

الموقع الاخر 
http://www.4shared.com/
و هو قد يحتاج الى التسجيل و قد لا يحتاج

و الثالث
http://www.mediafire.com/
اضغط فى اى من هذه المواقع على 
upload
ثم اختار الملف المضغوط
و انتظر حتى يتم تحميله
حسب سرعة رفع الانترنت عندك سيكون الوقت
بعد التحميل يظهر لك رابط انسخه و ضعه فى مشاركتك بالموضوع
و لك كل الشكر و التقدير مقدما
و بالتوفيق


----------



## mohamed mech (26 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
و بعد إذن المهندس الفاضل محمد يس تم جمع المحاضرات كلها فى ملف واحد و رفعها على رابط واحد احتياطى​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/6Qfj8img/ALL_COURSES.html 
و بالتوفيق للجميع​


----------



## eng.amoudi (26 مايو 2011)

مشكور جدا ياهندسة وبصراحه أتمنى من إدارة المنتدى والقائمين عليه بمنحك وسـام من أعلى الدرجات في هذا المنتدى
ومنحك العضوية الذهبيــــــــة التي يجب أن تخلق لناس من أمثالك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في موازين أعمالك 
وفعلا ..... فخر للعرب انت وللمسلمين


----------



## t4mer (27 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## البشري*** (27 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ,,,,,, جزاك الله كل خير في الدنيا والاخره 
واهدي لك هذه الابيات من شعر الامام الشافعي رحمه الله
صن النفس واحملها على ما يزينها .: . تعش سالما والقول فيك جميل
ولا تولين الناس الا تجملا .: . نبا بك دهر او جفاك خليل
وان ضاق رزق اليوم فاصبر الى غد .: . عسى نكبات الدهر عنك تزول
ولا خير في ود امرئ متلون .:. إذا الريح مالت ، مال حيث تميل
وما أكثر الإخوان حين تعدهم .:. ولكنهم في النائبات قليل


----------



## عمرومحمدغريب (27 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخى .. وربنا يكتبهالك فى ميزان حسناتك ....مشكوووووووور


----------



## madaa_21 (27 مايو 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> حقا مجهود الاخ محمد يس يثير الاعجاب
> و نحن جميعا هنا نتقدم لكل من ساهم فى زيادة خبرة المشاركين بالملتقى بالشكر الجزيل و الدعاء بدوام التوفيق و الصحة و العافية فى الدنيا و الاخرة
> و بخصوص مبادرتك برفع المحاضرات الصوتية فأحب ان أقول انه يمكن رفع الملف المضغوط مرة واحدة بكل يسر و سهولة بواسطة رفعة على احد المواقع التالية
> ...


* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​اولا:أشكرك يا م/ mohamed mech لإهتمامك والرد عليا بالمساعدة
ثانيا:انا عملت بمساعدتك وتم الرفع على سيرفر I File
ثالثا: اللي هيسمع المحاضرات ويتابع مع شرح مذكرة الحريق اللي وضعه الاخ محمد يس هيحس فعلا انه حضر الكورس بالظبط
رابعا:ده اللينك اتولى عرضه في المنتدى بمعرفتك وبنشاطك المتميز
http://ifile.it/eqbhcof/Audio lectures of course fire.rar
وانا جربته والحمد لله طلع شغال 100%. ألف شكر ع المساعدة في رفع الملفات


----------



## محمد يس (27 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندي محمد mohamed mech وبفضل الله انا اتعلمت من المنتدي وهو المرجع الاول للمهندسين العرب وتعلمت من مشاركاتك السابقه كثيرا وده جزء من جميلك علينا وعلي المنتدي والمحاضرات موجوده معي منذ سنتين وقلت لازم زميلي يستفيدو منها زي ما أفادوني و حتي تعم المنفعه لجميع الزملاء وحتي نرتقي بالمهنه .
كما اشكر الزميلmadaa 21 مجهوده في رفع المحاضرات صوتيا وارجو من الزملا المهندسين المتفرغين إعادة صياغة المحاضرات في ملفات ورد حتي تكون واضحة وسهلة للجميع و تبسط المعلومة 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## madaa_21 (27 مايو 2011)

لاتشكرني يا م/ محمد يس على شئ فانت صاحب الفكرة اولا ثم المجهود ثانيا .جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يبارلك انت وال م / mohamed mech لانكم مهتمين بإفادة الاخرين وهذا شعور طيب وجميل


----------



## mohamed mech (27 مايو 2011)

رابط اخر للمحاضرات والمذكرات كاملة​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?2bq140dq3p9kvhv​ 
رابط اخر لشرح دورة الحريق صوت​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?j9bi8spo34e7xd2​ 


نأمل ممن لديه محاضرات اخرى مسجلة لدورة الصحى او التكييف رفعها ليكتمل هذا العمل القيم و المفيد للجميع بإذن الله​


----------



## محمد يس (27 مايو 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> رابط اخر للمحاضرات والمذكرات كاملة​
> http://www.mediafire.com/?2bq140dq3p9kvhv​
> رابط اخر لشرح دورة الحريق صوت​
> http://www.mediafire.com/?j9bi8spo34e7xd2​
> ...


شكرا للمجهود الرائع للمهندس Mohamed Mech


----------



## محمد يس (27 مايو 2011)

وهذا رابط أخر لجميع المحاضرات
http://www.mediafire.com/?pd0238reenc22lo


----------



## mohammed_hatem (27 مايو 2011)

مجهود اكثر من رائع
فكرتوني بأيام الكلية


----------



## ايمن شعبان (27 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا أرجو تثبت الموضوع


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (27 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير كده فاضل ملف بسيط لحساب الاحمال الكهربائيه 
ويكون عندنا اقوى ملف فى العالم


----------



## ايمن شعبان (27 مايو 2011)

ما هي مواعيد الدورات و كيفيه الأشتراك فيها


----------



## madaa_21 (28 مايو 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> رابط اخر للمحاضرات والمذكرات كاملة​
> http://www.mediafire.com/?2bq140dq3p9kvhv​
> رابط اخر لشرح دورة الحريق صوت​
> http://www.mediafire.com/?j9bi8spo34e7xd2​
> ...


بشكرك مرة تانية يا م /mohamed mech على هذا المجهود الغير عادي .وانا عندي مصدر لتسجيلات الصوتية لكورس التكييف وكورس الصحي *هحاول *اوصله لاتمام ما بذلتموه من مجهود وعزيمة لمساعدة الاخرين​


----------



## amirhelmy (28 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي نهر العلم اللي بينزل منكم ربنا يكرمكم يارب منتظر باقي الدروس الصوتية بفارغ الصبر في كورس التكييف والصحي جزاكم الله خيرا مرة تانية


----------



## golden hawk (28 مايو 2011)

جزاك اللهُ خيرا ونفع اللهُ الناس َ بعلمك​


----------



## DrClick (28 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذة الدورات


----------



## هشام محمد علي حسن (29 مايو 2011)

بصراحة مجهود جبار بارك الله فيكم و جعله في ميزان حسناتكم أرجو لو أحد يتطوع و يقوم بكتابة هذه المحاضرات بالوورد حتي تكون الفائدة أكبر


----------



## محمد يس (29 مايو 2011)

مفيش حد عايز يتطوع الي ينقل المحاضرات للورد يكون اكتر واحد استوعب المحاضرات وياريت ينقل الجداول داخل ملف المحاضرة علشان يسهل العمليه ويكون مرجع سهل لطالبي التميز


----------



## mostafa2021 (29 مايو 2011)

ربنا يبارك ويجزى كل من حاول توصيل شى جديد للزملاء 
ويعين كل من ينوى تقديم شىء جديد 
واخيرا الثواب ليس كلمات شكر تقال ولكنه من عند المولى حسنات تكتب فى صحيفة الأعمال


----------



## hamadawa (29 مايو 2011)

مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور


----------



## amirhelmy (30 مايو 2011)

موضوع الكتابة وورد ممكن نعمل فريق عمل مع بعض ونقسم نفسنا كل واحد يكتب جزء عشان الكل يساهم في العمل ده والكل ياخد الثواب لان صعب ان واحد لوحدة يكتبها وورد مفيش حد عنده وقت كافي لكده ايه رايكم وياريت حد يرفع دورة التكييف والصحي بالصوت كمان عشان تعم الفائدة اكتر وجزاكم الله خيرا انا منتظر تفاعلكم عشان نبدا مع بعض في موضوع الوورد


----------



## madaa_21 (30 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​ انا بعتذر لكل الاعضاء عن التأخير في الرد عن البحث عن مصدر للمحاضرات الصوتية لكورسي التكييف والصحي وذلك بسبب ان المصدر(الشخص) الذي كنت ابحث عنه غير موجود بمصر الان.
اتمنى ان تكون المحاضرات الصوتية لكورس الحريق نالت إعجابكم.
بارك الله فيكم جمعيا​


----------



## محمد يس (30 مايو 2011)

madaa_21 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ​ انا بعتذر لكل الاعضاء عن التأخير في الرد عن البحث عن مصدر للمحاضرات الصوتية لكورسي التكييف والصحي وذلك بسبب ان المصدر(الشخص) الذي كنت ابحث عنه غير موجود بمصر الان.
> اتمنى ان تكون المحاضرات الصوتية لكورس الحريق نالت إعجابكم.
> بارك الله فيكم جمعيا​



بارك الله فيك دور علي زميلك لحد مينزلهم الموضوع مهم


----------



## حسام الدينن (31 مايو 2011)

جزاك اللة خير على هذا العمل العظيم , من زمان وأنا بدور على المحاضرات دى تكون فى المذكرة الأصلية , مذكرة النقابة المطبوعة والحمد للة لقتها عندك .


----------



## mohamed mech (31 مايو 2011)

amirhelmy قال:


> موضوع الكتابة وورد ممكن نعمل فريق عمل مع بعض ونقسم نفسنا كل واحد يكتب جزء عشان الكل يساهم في العمل ده والكل ياخد الثواب لان صعب ان واحد لوحدة يكتبها وورد مفيش حد عنده وقت كافي لكده ايه رايكم وياريت حد يرفع دورة التكييف والصحي بالصوت كمان عشان تعم الفائدة اكتر وجزاكم الله خيرا انا منتظر تفاعلكم عشان نبدا مع بعض في موضوع الوورد


 

السلام عليكم
الفكرة ممتازة و تطبيقها بإذن الله سهل على الجميع
يقوم كل عضو منا بكتابة محاضرة من كل نظام اى ثلاث محاضرات
المحاضرة صفحتين او ثلاثة
و كل واحد و رزقه
و لنبدء بالحريق
و لنبدء بك يا هندسة و المحاضرة الاولى من نصيبك
و المحاضرة الثانية من الحريق من نصيبى 
من صاحب المحاضرة الثالثة انا أقترح محمد يس
و الرابعة لمن ..... ليعلن العضو عن نفسه 
من سيأخذ محاضرتين..


----------



## محمد يس (31 مايو 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الفكرة ممتازة و تطبيقها بإذن الله سهل على الجميع
> يقوم كل عضو منا بكتابة محاضرة من كل نظام اى ثلاث محاضرات
> المحاضرة صفحتين او ثلاثة
> ...



ربنا يخلي لينا زمائلانا لاقيت دورة مكافحة الحريق ملخصة ومن الاخر للمهندس الزميا احمد محمد سامي وهوه ليه مشاركات متخصصه في مجال مكافحة الحريق يا ريت نشفها المهم الرابك طهو
http://www.4shared.com/file/J1o-kGK5/___online.html


----------



## nofal (31 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وسدد خطاكم .


----------



## hvac giant (31 مايو 2011)

يا اخي العزيز الله يبارك فيك ويجزاك الخير الكثير الوفير وهديك الى صراطه المستقيم ويفتح عليك خيرات الاخرة والدنيا وكثر الله من امثالك ونفعنا الله واياك بالعلم اللهم امين


----------



## amirhelmy (1 يونيو 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الفكرة ممتازة و تطبيقها بإذن الله سهل على الجميع
> يقوم كل عضو منا بكتابة محاضرة من كل نظام اى ثلاث محاضرات
> المحاضرة صفحتين او ثلاثة
> ...



انا اعتذر علي تاخري في الرد نظرا لانشغالي الشديد وواضح اني ملحقتش اول محاضرة يا هندسة في الحريق ولقيت الكورس كله متلخص جاهز عموما انا جاهز لتلخيص جزء التكييف بالمعاونة معاك ومع الزملاء


----------



## amirhelmy (1 يونيو 2011)

ومشكور يا م محمد يس علي تلخيص دورة الحريق وجزاكم الله خيرا لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع


----------



## amirhelmy (1 يونيو 2011)

madaa_21 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ​ انا بعتذر لكل الاعضاء عن التأخير في الرد عن البحث عن مصدر للمحاضرات الصوتية لكورسي التكييف والصحي وذلك بسبب ان المصدر(الشخص) الذي كنت ابحث عنه غير موجود بمصر الان.
> اتمنى ان تكون المحاضرات الصوتية لكورس الحريق نالت إعجابكم.
> بارك الله فيكم جمعيا​



لو المصدر بتاعك في السعودية قولي مكانه وانا اروح اقابله لو قريب مني وارفع الدروس كلها


----------



## madaa_21 (1 يونيو 2011)

amirhelmy قال:


> لو المصدر بتاعك في السعودية قولي مكانه وانا اروح اقابله لو قريب مني وارفع الدروس كلها


اشكرك على روحك الطيبة دي انما هو مش في السعودية هو موجود ب هولندا وانا هحاول اتواصل معه بالايميل.


----------



## محمد يس (1 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يحفظكم جميعا مين هيلخص التكيف في حد يتطوع علي فكره الي هيلخص هيكون اكتر واحد فهم اه رايكم نعمل مسابقة لافضل تلخيص والي يكسب ياخد نجمه والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## amirhelmy (2 يونيو 2011)

محمد يس قال:


> ربنا يحفظكم جميعا مين هيلخص التكيف في حد يتطوع علي فكره الي هيلخص هيكون اكتر واحد فهم اه رايكم نعمل مسابقة لافضل تلخيص والي يكسب ياخد نجمه والله ولي التوفيق



انا فعلا بدات في التكييف وخلصت اول محاضرتين وشغال في المحاضرة التالتة وكنت ناوي اعملها مفاجاة ليكم بس عشان خاطركم قريب هحاول ارفع اللي خلصته وهكمل ان شاء الله باقي التكييف بس استنو عليا شوية بس عشان هخلص جزء كويس وارفعه وياريت محدش يبدا في تلخيص التكييف قبل ما ينسق معايا عشان منكررشي المحاضرات ونوفر وقت وربنا يوفقنا كلنا يارب


----------



## engr.freshgraduate (2 يونيو 2011)

بصراحة ................ربنا يحفظكم جميعا ويحفظ الروح الجميله اللى من غيرها محدش اتقدم خطوة او استفاد معلومة

واضح ان الثورة عملت شغل جامد

أنا على اتم الاستعداد انى اشارك معكم فى هذه المحاضرات بس حددولى المحاضرة المطلوبة وانا تحت امركم

وأنا أقترح ان الموضوع ميبقاش تلخيص محاضرة لكن ممكن يكون نقل أو تبييض لان التلخيص ممكن ينفاوت من شخص لاخر

وبالتالى ممكن يكون اختصار مخل ، ويعدي معلومات مهمة

وربنا يبارك لكل من ساهم فى هذا العمل فى ماله ووقته وأجره


----------



## الدكة (3 يونيو 2011)

اللسان يعجز عن الشكر 
فجزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## توكل محمد (3 يونيو 2011)

الله يسعدك ويجزيك خيرى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## mohamed mech (3 يونيو 2011)

engr.freshgraduate قال:


> بصراحة ................ربنا يحفظكم جميعا ويحفظ الروح الجميله اللى من غيرها محدش اتقدم خطوة او استفاد معلومة
> 
> واضح ان الثورة عملت شغل جامد
> 
> ...



بارك الله فيك على هذه المشاركة و الروح المشجعة
نقترح عليك تبيض محاضرات الصرف و المياه و عددها 6 محاضرات 
حوالى 23 صفحة وحسب استطاعتك طبعا
و لك منا كل التقدير​


----------



## amirhelmy (3 يونيو 2011)

ان شاء الله التلخيص تبييض كمان للمحاضرات يعني انا بضيف من عندي ومن المراجع عندي حاجات خفيفة بالعربي عشان توصل المعلومة صح لان الاخ اللي كان بيكتب ورا المحاضر ( جزاه الله كل خير طبعا ) مكانشي بيلحق يكتب كل حاجة 100 % ووربنا المستعان


----------



## على الشاعر (3 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ahmed samy (3 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## elomda_5 (3 يونيو 2011)

مجهود طيب بارك الله فيكم جميعا وجعله في ميزان اعمالكم يوم ان نلقه


----------



## noreldin2000 (4 يونيو 2011)

اسأل الله عز وجل ان يغفر لي ولكم 
والله عز وجل اسأل ان ينفع بكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وائل البرعى (4 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن يوجد بعض الروابط لا تعمل وبعض منها يعمل وجاري التحميل وان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتكم وبارك الله فيكم ومجهودكم الرائع


----------



## mohamed tita (5 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بصراحه شغل جميل اوى اوى ماشاء الله ربنا يكرمكم.
واتمنى من كل من حضر الدورة ان يفيدنا بمعلومات عنها .
مده الدورة والتكاليف وهل هى مفيده فى التصميم ام التنفيذ اكتر


----------



## haithamslem (7 يونيو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب علي هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع ,جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم
وبالنسبة للزميل الذي يستفسر عن تلك الدورات , هذا هو موقع المهندس أيمن عمر الشارح لهذه الدورات
*http://www.aymanomar.com
تجد فيه تفصيل عن تلك الدورات ووسيلة الإتصال بالمهندس أيمن عمر.


----------



## محمد يس (7 يونيو 2011)

مفيش حد بيض المحاضرات لحد دلوقتي فين الهمة


----------



## amirhelmy (7 يونيو 2011)

محمد يس قال:


> مفيش حد بيض المحاضرات لحد دلوقتي فين الهمة



لا والله يا هندسة الهمة موجودة الحمد لله بس المشكلة ان عندي مشكلة في الخطوط شوية وفيه معلومات ناقصة في المحاضرات وانا عايز بس المعلومة توصل صح من التبييض بتاعي ولا تحتاج الي شرح تاني أظن فاهم قصدي معلش اصبروا عليا وانا قريب ان شاء الله هرفعلكم جزء كويس من المحاضرات


----------



## وائل البرعى (8 يونيو 2011)

ان شاء الله أنا جاهز أيضا لأساهم في هذا العمل النبيل إن أردتم تحددوا لى جزء حتى أتمكن من تبيضه

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amirhelmy (8 يونيو 2011)

وائل البرعى قال:


> ان شاء الله أنا جاهز أيضا لأساهم في هذا العمل النبيل إن أردتم تحددوا لى جزء حتى أتمكن من تبيضه
> 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



اوكي يا بشمهندس 
لو عندك وقت ممكن تبدا في التكييف من المحاضرة رقم 11 لحد 17 وانا معايا من المحاضرة 1 لحد 10 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## lawlaw (8 يونيو 2011)

Thanksssssssssssss


----------



## lawlaw (9 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## kokohamo2003 (11 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وعليك


----------



## اسلام الباجورى (11 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم يارجال


----------



## محمد يس (14 يونيو 2011)

ما زلت منتظر المهندس امير ربنا يعينك


----------



## أبوصاصا (16 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## mechanic power (17 يونيو 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## amirhelmy (19 يونيو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​*
*تم بحمد الله الانتهاء من تجميع وتبيض الجزء الأول من محاضرات التكييف وهو جزء حساب الأحمال 
معذرة لضيق الوقت حيث أني مشغول جدا ولكن انتظروا باقي الأجزاء قريبا ان شاء الله

طبعا أحب انصحكم انكم تحملوا مذكرة النقابة كمان ودي اكيد انتو حملتوها مع المحاضرات بس برضوا هرفع اللنك بتاعها تاني مع المحاضرات 
وكمان أحب انكم تذاكروا مع المحاضرات شرح شركة كاريير بالنسبة لجزء حساب الأحمال عشان فيه كل حاجة موضحه وبرضوا هرفع اللنك بتاعه دلوقتي 
وأتمني أن التلخيص يعجبكم وربنا يوفقنا كلنا 
دلوقتي نبدأ التحميل بقي 
*

*جزء حساب الأحمال 

مذكرة التكييف الملحقة من النقابة

مذكرة التكييف الجزء الثاني 

شرح حساب الأحمال من شركة كاريير
*​


----------



## وحيد الخلية (19 يونيو 2011)

سلمت يداك ............ واسال اللة العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يعوضك خيرا عن وقتك الذي تبذلة لخدمة اخوانك


----------



## محمد يس (19 يونيو 2011)

شكر خاص جدا للمهندس امير حلمي علي تبسيط العلم والمجهود الرائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناته


----------



## haithamslem (19 يونيو 2011)

*تسلم الأيادي ياباش مهندس علي المجهود الأكثر من رائع
التبيض بسيط وسلس ودقيق المعلومات 
من الآخر ما شاء الله مش سايب حاجة
**وجايب لنا المحاضرات لحد عندنا , ملناش حجة هنضطر نذاكر*
*جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع
*


----------



## amirhelmy (20 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وان شاء الله قريب هخلص الجزء التاني من المحاضرات يعني علي بال ما تذاكروا الجزء الأول وربنا يسهل ان شاء الله


----------



## ENG FEAST (20 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا لو فى اى حد محتاج اى معلومات خاصه ببلدية دبى انا ان شاء الله عندى تقريبا كل المعلومات حتى اخر كود وهو الخاص ((green building regulations & specification))


----------



## mohamedtop (20 يونيو 2011)

الف مليون شكر لكل المساهمين والمشاركين
فى هدا العمل الرائع


----------



## محمد يس (27 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير علي المشاركة التفاعلية


----------



## محمد يوسف وهبة (27 يونيو 2011)

ربنا هيعوضك خير يا استاذنا


----------



## amrkelany (28 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
ومجهود رائع جدا


----------



## yosief soliman (30 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم الله علما نافعا واسكنكم الله الفردوس الاعلى وتغمدكم برحمته ومتعكم برؤيته سبحانه وتعالى
والسلام عليكم


----------



## م/محمد عبد الرازق (4 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا *الف مليون شكر لكل المساهمين والمشاركين
فى هدا العمل الرائع*


----------



## haithamslem (11 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم 
علي فكرة ياباش مهندسين أنا كنت بأخذ هذه الدورات 
مع المهندس أيمن عمر خلال الشهر الحالي ولكن توقفنا لأن المهندس أيمن
مريض ونقل إلي المستشفي وكانت أخر الأخبار إنه سوف يقوم بعملية جراحية
(أعتقد إنها في القلب) فأرجو من جميع الزملاء بالدعاء له أن يعافه الله
وجزاكم الله خيرا.*


----------



## محمد يس (11 يوليو 2011)

اللهم ربنا بارك له في عمره وامده بالصحه والعافية


----------



## amirhelmy (11 يوليو 2011)

الف الف سلامة ليه وربنا يقومه بالسلامة


----------



## mmnnss (12 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## المساح الجديد (13 يوليو 2011)

رائع


----------



## amirhelmy (30 يوليو 2011)

madaa_21 قال:


> اشكرك على روحك الطيبة دي انما هو مش في السعودية هو موجود ب هولندا وانا هحاول اتواصل معه بالايميل.



مازلنا منتظرين يا هندسة علي أحر من الجمر محاضراتك الصوتية ربنا معاك كده وتقدر تجيبهم من المصدر بتاعك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng.Omda (8 أغسطس 2011)

تسلم يا غالي مش عارف أشكرك إزاي


----------



## info007 (8 أغسطس 2011)

thanx u


----------



## mohamed mech (21 أغسطس 2011)

يرفع للاهمية


----------



## amr fathy (22 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (22 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك ولوكان عندك دورات تانية ياريت تجيبها حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## mohamed mech (22 أغسطس 2011)

*ملف جميل جدا لدوره اعمال صحية* :20:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t279912.html

منقول من قسم الميكانيكا :84:​


----------



## mohamedtop (23 أغسطس 2011)

الف الف شكر


----------



## AHMADBHIT (23 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا عن هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (23 أغسطس 2011)

محاصرات ممتازة بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عمرو فاروق ربيع (27 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عمرو فاروق ربيع (27 أغسطس 2011)

بس للاسف النفابة اليومين دول ما بتديش دورات


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (28 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع اكثر من ممتاز وانا مستنى الملفات الصوتيه هتكون اضافه قيمه جدا و شكرا لكم


----------



## Engr.Ahmed Fathi (28 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## darshoo (13 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور بجد ياباشمهندس الدورات دى افادتنى كتير وانصح بيها كل مهندس ميكانيكا والله الموفق


----------



## محمدغزالى (29 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (3 فبراير 2012)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (16 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وحفظك ورعاك*


----------



## محمد يس (30 مايو 2012)

شكر لك المساهمين في الموضوع وارجو من الله ان يرزقنا الفهم والعمل اللهم ربنا وفقنا الي ما يرضيك عنا


----------



## وائل الشال (30 مايو 2012)

شكرا لكل من ساهم فى هذا العمل وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتكم ، ونتمنى منكم المزيد


----------



## الاء الجبوري (30 مايو 2012)

]جزاك الله خيرراااااااااااااااا[/c
:77lor]


----------



## asd_zxc (28 ديسمبر 2012)

[h=2][/h] *مهندس استشارى ايمن عمر ...الدورة الاساسية فى تكيف الهواء والتهوية

اول محاضرات صوتية لن تجدها الا هنا



https://www.facebook.com/groups/1292...1&notif_t=like*​


----------



## محمد علواني (11 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## drmady (11 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى المهندسين الكبار وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## حمدي النمر (12 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد يس (13 يناير 2013)




----------



## Ihab-b (8 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
أنا عندي طلب وأرجو أن تساعدوني به 
أريد إسم المرجع الموجود في المذكر لدورة الصحي 
المرجع باللغة الإنكليزي 
لو أي أحد يستطيع أن يخبرني ما إسم المرجع وأكون لكم من الشاكرين ولكم الأجر 
انا محتاجه ضروري


----------



## mahmood mrbd (8 مارس 2013)

*جزاك اللهُ خيرا ونفع اللهُ الناس َ بعلمك*


----------



## mahmood mrbd (8 مارس 2013)

*شكرا لكل من ساهم فى هذا العمل وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتكم ، ونتمنى منكم المزيد*


----------



## mechanic power (9 مارس 2013)

lممكن طريقة التحميل


----------



## abdelsalamn (24 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمد أبو سلمى (28 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود لقد عجزت الكلمات عن شكر كل من ساهم لنفع الناس


----------



## اسلام عمار (8 أبريل 2013)

بسم الله ماشاء الله


----------



## اسلام عمار (8 أبريل 2013)

hvac​HVAC - Download - 4shared


----------



## اسلام عمار (8 أبريل 2013)

اسس الاستلام والاشراف - Download - 4shared

اسس الاستلام والاشراف.rar


----------



## فرج فركاش (8 أبريل 2013)

شكرا


----------



## Mon Rashad (30 أبريل 2013)

Ihab-b قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا عندي طلب وأرجو أن تساعدوني به
> أريد إسم المرجع الموجود في المذكر لدورة الصحي
> المرجع باللغة الإنكليزي
> ...



Carrier Desgin System


----------



## samsalah (1 مايو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## am2mels (3 يونيو 2013)

*شكرا على المجهود وجعله الله لك صدقة جارية*


----------



## amato alra7man (5 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد يس (17 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## wael nesim (17 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر ليك يا هندسة


----------



## aboallol (25 يونيو 2013)

يا سلاااااااااااااااااام عليكم يا شباب والله ما شاء الله عليكم 
مجهود اكثر من رائع
وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم وجعل مثواكم الجنة


----------



## فاطمة جمال محمد (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يجزيكم ألف خير ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم جميعا


----------



## sharaf911 (17 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## اسلام سمير عبد الر (19 يناير 2014)

ربنا يبارك لكل من ساهم فى هذا العمل الجميل


----------



## محمد يس (15 مارس 2014)

:77:


----------



## engshalan (15 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك ، مشكور


----------



## وجيه العبدالله (16 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (16 مارس 2014)

تحياتي من القدس الشريف
موضوع رائع من هذا الصرح العلمي العظيم
بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه​رجاء اذا كان في الامكان دورات في الهندسية المدنية ونكون لك من الشكرين​


----------



## اسلام القماش (22 أبريل 2015)

شكرا يابشمهندسين وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسلام القماش (22 أبريل 2015)

شكرا يابشمهندسين وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (23 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng_taha_a (10 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا على المحاضرات


----------

